# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Wiki >  [images]upload sur site

## matrix788

Slt,

voil :  j'ai modifi l'image de developpez pour en faire une sur le wiki Linux.

Comment puis-je l'uploader sur le serveur wiki ?

ps : l'aide sur cel n'est pas trs indiqu dans le wiki.

----------


## vbrabant

Dans la colonne de gauche, boite  outils > Importer un fichier

----------


## matrix788

merci, bizarre que je l'ai pas vu aussi facilement... comme quoi.

----------

